# Chausson odd happenings



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Just returned from a two week (1724Kms) trip across Southern Spain with hardly a hitch until the last night.
Using some campsites and some stop overs. We used the Suite Maxis shower with no bother and the frig ran better than last time BUT, later in the evening and after onboard shower use earlier we had some water appear on the floor from basically under the frig. Any ideas welcome if anybody has had similar odd happenings as I wondered if it was the shower next to the frig so to speak could maybe have run over and came up there or was it the frig which I turned down asap and put the Frame setting on to see if that helps. The shower was fine all trip when used but after returning home I cleaned the base out etc but noticed the water when draining just goes into two shallow moulded ducts at the forward end only. So left wondering about any overflow could have occurred to the floor under the frig.
Any thoughts appreciated


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Even if the van is trimmed badly, the shower water should only be able to escape down the plug'ole. I would get under the van and see if the waste pipe to the grey water tank has come adrift above the floor level. you don't say how much water there was.

The fridge should have a drain channel below the cooling fins to catch condensation. This should drain down a pipe behind the fridge, visible by removing the external grilles. It may just drain to ground or into a small cup to then evaporate. Maybe the pipe has come adrift, allowing condensate onto the floor.


----------



## terencepaul (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi Tugboat,
Thanks for replying and I will check underneath tomorrow hopefully to make sure. As it was only our third trip we are grateful for any ideas from experienced campers who may have even had these little problems.


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Another suggestion !


The waste trap, where the water leaves your shower tray on its way to the grey water tank, can sometimes either crack or the seal become loose, allowing water to escape on to the floor below, and depending on which way your MH was very slightly leaning allowing the water to creep towards your fridge area? The water which is sometimes released from a fridge is normally very minimal.


Just my thoughts !


Mick


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Just having another thought about the shower.

The cubicle may be constructed of several panels which are bonded and sealed to the bottom tray. You will probably be able to see lines of a slightly different colour where the joints are.

It is possible that one of these has cracked (indeed I have that in my own van) and it may only be apparent when someone's weight is on the bottom tray.

Perhaps get someone to stand in the shower and check round the edges. Seal with silicone sealant if needed.

Sometimes hairline cracks around the drain can occur too. If the drain pipe is gummed up with soap and hair (sorry if you're eating!) so the water doesn't drain easily, it could leak round the edge. Hopefully an inspection from below would reveal.

I have been trying to think of a way of definitely determining if the fridge or shower is at fault by adding something to either (like a dye or salt) without damaging the flooring, but I can't come up with anything.


----------

